
Apple Fined as Customers Win a Right-To-Repair Fight - angpappas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-fined-as-customers-win-a-right-to-repair-fight-1529399713
======
ishansharma
This is a huge clickbait. Does not mention that fine is in Australia and fine
is just $7 mil.

